# Death Guard Successor Chapters



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

*The Cleaved - Death Guard Successor Chapter*

Thinking of starting an army of a Death Guard successor chapter called The Cleaved - though there is no fluff aside from:

"Oil-like blood constantly oozes from the joints in their power armour. They are known to have a high threshold for pain."

Here is a pic:









(No idea how I'm going to paint them)


So, any proposed fluff? Or maybe someone has heard more fluff to them than what is on Lexicanum.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Alas, the 4E CSM Codex doesn't reveal much more than what the Lexicanum says. At the moment, they're really just a paint scheme, albeit an awfully cool one.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

They were featured in a white dwarf battle report, cant remember which one but im confident in guessing its the release of chaos 40k one, that should have a bit more fluff in it


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome thanks guys. I figured it wouldnt have much fluff - The Purge and Lords of Decay don't either. GW, or a fan with a larger imagination and better writing skills than I, need to get on that. There are so many successor chapters that fall under the main loyalist chapters, all of which have at the very least a paragraph or two of fluff to get you started. When it comes to Chaos, there is the basic traitor legions, and little to no fluff on successor chapters to get the imaginative juices pumping. (Or maybe there is some successor fluff outside of Nurgle that I just choose to ignore, being a Death Guard fanatic )



And when it came to the paintjob, I did some experimenting today. Ruined 4 minis, but finally got it how I wanted it. Twisted the scheme so much it looks nothing like the picture, but pretty cool none the less. The minis in the picture were done with a 50:50 base coat of the the old Tentacle Pink and Catachan Green...go figure.


----------

